

Ask HN - do you need an incoming email processor? - vladd
http://abacron.com/

======
moozeek
I definitely would use a nice separate service for incoming emails because
parsing incoming emails is a PITA. There are services like Mailgun or Sendgrid
with incoming mail parse APIs, but they concentrate more on the sending end.

Features: \- reliable (!) charset conversion (everything to UTF-8) \-
attachment handling (large attachments too) \- backup storage (in case of
problems on my end) \- and letting me choose what I want to receive, such as
full source code, HTML, text only, "safe HTML" (HTML stripped of JS, tracking
pixels and other presumably dangerous code).

These I'd consider as basic requirements.

Later on it 'd be nice to have other stuff such as spam ratings, filters etc.

As for the pricing: please only charge for the number of emails received and
maybe storage used, but don't charge based on the number of mail boxes ;)

So, when do you launch? :D

------
vladd
Abacron takes your mail via an MX mail server that you can put in the DNS for
one of your domains (or subdomains), and then posts the content of those mails
to an URL of your choice using the POST method. As the project would become
more advanced, other features could be added (spam protection, processing
rules, etc).

HN: do you think you would need such a project and how many things would you
prefer to see in it? (comments about the viability of project or other
entrepreneurial comments are welcomed as well)

